# ,  / > Elecraft >  Elecraft k1

## Denis_111

!    1  2500 ,  80  20 .  ,     ,     -  .  .      ?     SSB?

----------


## UA0BHC

http://www.i0cg.com/k1_page.htm
    1,   SSB.

----------

